# Shoulder replacement - who wants one?



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

I'll need a shoulder replacement someday due a nice batch of arthritis. I cant find any info on the net a out anyone getting this procedure and returning to mtbing. Anyone had this done or know someone who has? Should I start learning to play bridge? Thanks

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mbcracken (Aug 12, 2006)

Looking for similar successful stories. Two years ago, I was told I needed a new shoulder. Been putting up with constant mild pain because I was told it might limit my riding.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Friend'a mine got his shoulder replacement, as long as he sticks with a few hours of PT in the gym every week (2-3) times, he's OK. I had a partial shoulder done 10 years ago, tore out the new attachments for the supraspinatus, and had a lot of atrophy ensue until I too got on the PT. Currently, I'm doing pretty good.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

I got a full shoulder replacement 4 years ago. I was MTBing 89 days later (of course I crashed onto that shoulder on my 1st ride) and I haven't looked back. My surgeon said it should be stronger and less painful than the other shoulder and he was right.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Radium and ddoh, what kind of replacements did you get? Good to hear its working well. You wouldn't happen to be this guy, would you? https://www.arthrosurface.com/patient-story/tom-able-return-activities-loves/

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm not that guy.

"Alternatively, if Tom had chosen a traditional total shoulder replacement, he would have undergone a major surgery that would remove the entire head of the humerus, rotator cuff, significant amounts of bone and could compromise supporting tissues. Because it is an artificial joint, motion tends to feel abnormal and activities can be severely limited (i.e. lifting, throwing, contact sports). To top it off, this type of replacement was originally indicated for patients over 65 years old who had a sedentary lifestyle."

I have a full Titanium replacement as described in the article. 90% of my motion feels completely normal. A very few activities are somewhat limited, but as I mentioned earlier, MTBing is a full contact sport for me. Not sure where the 'sedentary lifestyle' comment came from. My excellent surgeon told me I'd be able to be more active afterwards. He was not wrong.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My dad got one five or six years ago. I went to see him a short time after, maybe a week and a half and I walk in to him hanging kitchen cabinets with his sling hanging around his neck. I said WTF?? Why didn't you call me? 
He recovered 100% and I built him a fat bike a few years ago. He rides it periodically. Doesn't complain about his shoulder ever.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow - that's awesome. 

Wonder how the rehab goes... that is a lot of range of motion to get back.

When I shredded my right ACL , rehab was not fun. The folks who had shoulder surgery screamed louder  ... not sure if that also applies to replacement peeps or not.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Replacement is SO much better than most shoulder surgeries. Rehab was a pain in the ass; dull and repetitive, but not really painful.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

ddoh said:


> Replacement is SO much better than most shoulder surgeries. Rehab was a pain in the ass; dull and repetitive, but not really painful.


Really!?!?! My thoughts were that recovery from replacement was brutal though maybe it's because I had been told for a while that I needed my labrum repaired which I'm told is a long and miserable recovery.

My father is 80 and just had his shoulder replaced a few months ago. I'm surprised how well he is recovering, thought I don't expect him to be out on the mtb. I think I may have to do this sooner than later.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

NYrr496 said:


> My dad got one five or six years ago. I went to see him a short time after, maybe a week and a half and I walk in to him hanging kitchen cabinets with his sling hanging around his neck. I said WTF?? Why didn't you call me?
> He recovered 100% and I built him a fat bike a few years ago. He rides it periodically. Doesn't complain about his shoulder ever.


Tough guy! I love it.


----------



## Teufelhunde (May 19, 2007)

Funny I should run across this thread today, as I got back from the Ortho surgeon about two hours ago, after he told me both of my shoulders are shot and I need revers shoulder replacements on both sides......

I got a steroid shot to the worst one today to relieve the pain and allow me time to process and research, but I am inclined to just go ahead and do it, one at a time, of course.........


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Do the dominant one first.

" Really!?!?! My thoughts were that recovery from replacement was brutal"

Not really. More of some dull pain at first. Then mild irritation. I started PT at about 3 weeks if I remember right. Went for about 4 weeks, then they told me to not bother. Just did the exercises and stretches at home for a couple more weeks.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

Had shoulder replacement surgery on my left shoulder in April 2018 due to arthritis. I was in PT four days after surgery and continued for about 3 months. I was commute, road and gravel riding about 4 months later. I also started strength training around the same time. I had a good combo of lifting and riding going for some time until in July 2019, i hit a manhole cover on a Lime scooter, dislocating my right shoulder and tearing my rotator cuff and bicep. Im a month out of surgery right now and start PT in about 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

jrm said:


> Had shoulder replacement surgery on my left shoulder in April 2018 due to arthritis. I was in PT four days after surgery and continued for about 3 months. I was commute, road and gravel riding about 4 months later. I also started strength training around the same time. I had a good combo of lifting and riding going for some time until in July 2019, i hit a manhole cover on a Lime scooter, dislocating my right shoulder and tearing my rotator cuff and bicep. Im a month out of surgery right now and start PT in about 2 weeks or so.


Getting busted up on a scooter!?!?! Brutal! Sorry to hear that. How soon were you able to mtb after your replacement? Good luck with you latest recovery.


----------

